

Study Says Economics Not a Driving Factor in Cloud Computing Adoption - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2009/10/23/study-says-economics-not-a-driving-factor-in-cloud-computing.aspx

======
JoeAltmaier
Consulted IT executive already owned server farms. Little cost savings until
they can actually fire their wire monkey, sell the bricks and mortar, stop
paying insurance etc. Till then its just another expertise to pay for. Cloud
computing may be a better option when starting from scratch.

